# Feral Cat Diarrhea



## feral

Hello Everyone:

We have taken in and neutered a feral cat. He is now part of our family of 4 cats. His stools always smell very bad. But occassionally he has very bad diarrhea. He has been eating the same regular cat food (wet and dry) for months now so we are not sure what the problem is. Otherwise he is very healthy, active and playful. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Hi, I foster and tame/socialize feral, semi-feral, abandoned and poorly-socialized cats for an adoption agency and quite often KEEP the adult ferals myself. The loose and smellies could be either his body adjusting to a new diet. Internal parasites. Internal GI problems due to (difficult to 100% diagnose) giardia, tri-trichy-something (I think it is T.Foetus) or coccidia. I would suggest discussing these possibilities with your vet. De-worming can be easilt treated but the GI problems are a bit more intensive to treat, requiring pill or med-dosing for a period of a week or so?
In my feral fosters, de-worming fixed everything, so I have no experience with the GI infestations of bacteria or their treatment.
Good luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Can you get your vet a poop sample. I have one in my fridge to be taken to the vet right now! They can tell you what it is from the sample. If the feral wont let you touch her to administer meds you could try putting it in soft food or baby food treat mixed in. I would definitely deworm her. We use Panacur C on all the outdoor cats we foster. Just for good measure. If your cat has giardia, T.Foetus or coccidia they will have an odd smelling poo. Each parasite has its own smell. Weve gotten good at it just by recognising the perculiar smell! What a gift~ detecting by smell! LOL. Keep us updated on how your feral is doing. So nice of you to look after her and her concerns.


----------



## feral

Thanks everyone for your advice. Feral has been fed the same food since the winter when he was still living outside and being a wild feral cat. His food had not changed since he'd been living inside our home. Well, I think (hope) that I have solved the diarrhea problem. BTW, he was dewormed in Aug at the same time as he was neutered. I have changed his food (and also our 3 others cats as well) to dry in the morning, with no feeding on demand during the day, and at supper time they get their wet food. I also stopped feeding them very soft mushy food. So perhaps it was the brand of food after all. We're sure hoping that the problem is solved.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Hopefully that has solved it. Giardia, T.Foetus or coccidia do not disappear :evil: so you will know for sure.  Keep an eye on it. It can be passed via the liter box. But fingers crossed you got it solved.


----------

